# rant: greatest freak out ever.



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc&NR=1

THIS KID. THIS FUCKING KID. who the HELL lets their kid do that SHIT?! you know what woulda happened to _ME_ if i had pulled that shit with _MY_ mom!?

SHE WOULD SNUFF HER CIGARETTE OUT IN MY NECK. she would beat my ass until i was bleeding.

WHOOP YO' KIDS.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

Seen it. Funnay as hell. Probably staged though. Nothing is that perfect


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy shit.

Man, when playing video games, if I would even let so much of a cry, or yelp of surprise, even if something scared me in the game and I didn't die, I'd have the damn thing shut off and I'd be shoved outside or some shit. I NEVER would try to act like this. I mean..

If I would cry, I'd get smacked. If I cried louder, I got smacked harder. If I continued to cry, I'd likely get the belt or some shit. So, I learned from an early age.. DON'T FUCKIN' CRY OVER STUPID THING.

That kid is just nuts and obviously needs a month with a parent that doesn't take stupid shit.

EDIT: Sure it might be fake, but, I've known kids who acted like this. (My neighbor was one. He was nuts, and his Mom let him do whatever. I wasn't really jealous and moreso I felt bad for his Mom to deal with that, it made me embarrassed to be a kid. >: )


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

I believe it was staged as well but it was pretty fucking funny.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Man, when playing video games, if I would even let so much of a cry, or yelp of surprise, even if something scared me in the game and I didn't die, I'd have the damn thing shut off and I'd be shoved outside or some shit.


huh


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 23, 2009)

This is nothing. My brother literally destroyed everthing in his room when he couldnt beat the final Bowser in Mario 64 after the hundredth time. I wish camera phones existed back then.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

I watched it once more and noticed he tried to shove the remote in his ass. This kids got some issues even if this was planned.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

Reminds me of a toddler having a tantrum.

Now...it could be that he has a mental disorder.  But notice when his brother said 'Shut up!' that he calmed right down and left.

Perscription:  Tranquilizer dart straight to the ass.  Then smack the kid's parents for letting him get away with crap like that.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2009)

Speaking of freak outs, what the fuck ever happened to Daxflame?


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 23, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I believe it was staged as well but it was pretty fucking funny.


No.






Edit: Of course, unless that scene was a part of the act?


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 23, 2009)

This is exactly the reason parents need to beat their kids. Parents don't want to beat their kids today because they don't want to emotionally scar their little shnookums, and this is the result. Spoiled kids who throw temper tantrums.

Of course, this was probably staged, but still...


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could've very well been. We'll never know the truth so who cares if it's real or not, they did a decent job with it. I bet he just likes oddly shaped objects intruding up there. 

Also: facial expression = roflmao


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd beat his ass if I was his daddy.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 23, 2009)

His mom cancelled his WoW account.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh god I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 23, 2009)

This kid is why I support abortion.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj9VOlV1VUQ
Possibly even greater freakout, mostly because of this guy's parent's reaction. GO OFFLINE.......


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj9VOlV1VUQ
> Possibly even greater freakout, mostly because of this guy's parent's reaction. GO OFFLINE.......



That wasn't as funny. That guy's just a dumbass. He even caught himself at the end on how fucking idiotic he was.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

^Ooops, posted the wrong one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAypbgaUKM
Same guy, better video.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj9VOlV1VUQ
> Possibly even greater freakout, mostly because of this guy's parent's reaction. GO OFFLINE.......



Wow.  

This is why he can't have nice things.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> ^Ooops, posted the wrong one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAypbgaUKM
> Same guy, better video.



Haha, oh wow.

At least someone had some sense.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> ^Ooops, posted the wrong one.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAypbgaUKM
> Same guy, better video.



That one wasn't even funny. :/


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That one wasn't even funny. :/


Really? That was one of the funniest videos I've ever seen. I guess we aren't compatible


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> huh



Mom couldn't ground me to my room. I'd just sit there and use my imagination, so, she'd throw me outside because that meant actually going out and doing crap. (I was a weird kid.)

As for freaking out, Mom hates it when she can't really hear something. (She is half deaf as it is) so me muttering, swearing, or yelling at a video game was quickly suppressed because she wouldn't be able to tell what I was saying, get pissed when she would ask me what I was saying and when I told her nothing, and, uh, yea. :C


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3a-ajsVVus&feature=related
Sadly, there's no anal frustration in this one.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3a-ajsVVus&feature=related
> Sadly, there's no anal frustration in this one.


 Eh. Seen it, not a fan. When some teenager freaks out over a WoW account or a hockey game, that's funny because he's acting like a goddamn baby. If you fuck with your little kid brother just to make a video out of it, then you're just being a douchebag.

/IMO


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Eh. Seen it, not a fan. When some teenager freaks out over a WoW account or a hockey game, that's funny because he's acting like a goddamn baby. If you fuck with your little kid brother just to make a video out of it, then you're just being a douchebag.
> 
> /IMO



I agree that the WOW freak out is funnier, and you're probably right about the other video, but I dislike Myspace so it was entertaining for me.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 23, 2009)

These videos were cool back when the first ones came out, now they're just kind of lame.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jun 23, 2009)

he actually tried to shove his remote into his ass

HE ACTUALLY TRIED TO SHOVE HIS REMOTE INTO HIS ASS

D:

IS HE GAY?!


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2009)

Been said miltiple times - almost sure stage.

Now when a kid beats his mother to death with a chair because she turned of the comp and his character in Tibia died... That is a pearl.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 23, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3a-ajsVVus&feature=related
> Sadly, there's no anal frustration in this one.



At first I was like "Wow, that kid is a psycho" but then I realised how horrible his brother and his friends were being just to provoke a reaction. Not cool.


----------



## D Void (Jun 23, 2009)

Funny and quite down heartening at the same time.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 23, 2009)

This was staged.


Whether you believe me on that or not, this is disgusting.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Eh. Seen it, not a fan. When some teenager freaks out over a WoW account or a hockey game, that's funny because he's acting like a goddamn baby. If you fuck with your little kid brother just to make a video out of it, then you're just being a douchebag.
> 
> /IMO





ramsay_baggins said:


> At first I was like "Wow, that kid is a psycho" but then I realised how horrible his brother and his friends were being just to provoke a reaction. Not cool.



this kid is probably ten or so and is WAILING profanities. maybe I'M being mean, but i woulda broke his damn computer right there.

>:C RAGE MODE.


----------



## Jayness (Jun 23, 2009)

Last night I was feeling like shit until Aurin sent this link to me on MSN.
I felt amazingly good and amused afterwards.

Poor nerd had his WOW account cancelled by Dark Lor-.... his mother I mean.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Eh. Seen it, not a fan. When some teenager freaks out over a WoW account or a hockey game, that's funny because he's acting like a goddamn baby. If you fuck with your little kid brother just to make a video out of it, then you're just being a douchebag.
> 
> /IMO




Even though it _is_ a douchebaggy thing to do; the kid is kind of asking for it. When you are that obsessed over something as trivial as Myspace at such a young age, that shows signs that you will most likely have a super addictive personality and probably end up on crack

</generalization> 

Either way, if I would have freaked out like that over anything when I was little, I would have my little ass beat. No questions asked. Besides, I think he's kind of asking for it when he's like

"FUCK YOU BITCH! ILL KILL YOU"

About them deleting his myspace. He could just make a new one.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> this kid is probably ten or so and is WAILING profanities. maybe I'M being mean, but i woulda broke his damn computer right there.
> 
> >:C RAGE MODE.



True about the swearing, it's obvious he does spend a lot of time on MySpace, and he looks a bit young to be on there anyway. I wouldn't let my kid be on there in the first place, but those teenagers really were horrible to him.

Also, if I had sworn like that when I was his age I would have got hit by the wooden spoon and banned from the computer. I'm 18 now and I still get told off if I swear round my parents :roll:


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

ScruffyHyena said:


> Even though it _is_ a douchebaggy thing to do; the kid is kind of asking for it. When you are that obsessed over something as trivial as Myspace at such a young age, that shows signs that you will most likely have a super addictive personality and probably end up on crack
> 
> </generalization>


Maaan. Don't even act like you didn't do shit like that when you were a kid. Everyone did. That's what kids do. 

Now, if you're 15 and doing the same shit, yeah, you've got a problem. As for the swearing thing, I think it's cause times are changing. Even a kid saying fuck is nowhere near a shocking now as it was when I was a kid (as someone recently pointed out to me in light of Duke Nukem Forever, "I'm here to kick ass and chew bubblegum etc." sounds like something Bart Simpson would say). Much like saying "crap" would probably have caused your parent to go apeshit on you if you were a kid in the 50's. I don't think it has anything to do with not spanking your kids.


----------



## Wulf (Jun 23, 2009)

It is clearly staged. The way that the guy filming it walks in before it happens and sets up the camera. The fact that even though the kid is going feral, he does not actually smash/break anything. The whole "anal remote" thing is evidence enough.

We all know that anyway, so I will just shut up now...


----------



## Takeshi (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> huh


Basically what he says is that kids should be given 50 lashes for doing as much as talking back.

gb/2 Saudi-Arabia.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2009)

Are you people still ranting about a staged vid?


----------



## Carenath (Jun 23, 2009)

A classic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTwgNhX4BSo


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Are you people still ranting about a staged vid?



I was more raving than ranting. Staged or not, I think it successfully delivered the message that the internet destroys lives.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I was more raving than ranting. Staged or not, I think it successfully delivered the message that the internet destroys lives.



Being a fucking idiot destroys life, not the internet.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Being a fucking idiot destroys life, not the internet.


somewhere in RL, Christianu2ber weeps.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

i think people flock to the word "staged" because they don't want to believe something like this is real.  it's something like "this is so fucked up...it has to be staged." the same as one of my favorite youtube vloggers denying the shock video 1guy1cup by saying all that blood was cranberry juice. it's the fact that you don't want to accept that there ARE people this batshit crazy, so the words "staged" and "fake" come into play.

just saying!


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> somewhere in RL, Christianu2ber weeps.



Instead of killing himself. Yeah, that's sad.



HarleyParanoia said:


> i think people flock to the word "staged" because they don't want to believe something like this is real.  it's something like "this is so fucked up...it has to be staged." the same as one of my favorite youtube vloggers denying the shock video 1guy1cup by saying all that blood was cranberry juice. it's the fact that you don't want to accept that there ARE people this batshit crazy, so the words "staged" and "fake" come into play.
> 
> just saying!



Nah, it's just too convinient for something like that to be filmed this way in my opinion.
Once again, there was a teenager that beat his mother to death with his computer chair because she turned the comp off, which caused his character in Tibia to die. Fucked up people do exist. This just doesn't seem like the case.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Instead of killing himself. Yeah, that's sad.



HE IS NOT A HOMO.



> Nah, it's just too convinient in my opinion.



but, have some of the best videos also been "too convenient" that happened to be true?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but, have some of the best videos also been "too convenient" that happened to be true?



Like?


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd beat his ass so bad. THIS IS REAL LIFE.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Like?



hngggh, i know there are videos but right now i really can't think of one. lemme get back to ya.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hngggh, i know there are videos but right now i really can't think of one. lemme get back to ya.



Ok. And still, this video just smells of a fake to me. Something just seems off and I can't help it.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Ok. And still, this video just smells of a fake to me. Something just seems off and I can't help it.



understandable. i guess i'm the counter of my argument. i WANT to believe it's true, haha!


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 23, 2009)

Carenath said:


> A classic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTwgNhX4BSo



Germans are terrifying. If it wasn't for the subtitles I would have assumed he was having a polite conversation with someone over skype or something.

I nearly suffocated laughing at that video.


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

that's fucking hilarious! this belongs in the laugh lose forum!


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i think people flock to the word "staged" because they don't want to believe something like this is real.  it's something like "this is so fucked up...it has to be staged." the same as one of my favorite youtube vloggers denying the shock video 1guy1cup by saying all that blood was cranberry juice. it's the fact that you don't want to accept that there ARE people this batshit crazy, so the words "staged" and "fake" come into play.
> 
> just saying!


Basically. Living in a world ignorant of Glass Ass really happening is bliss.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jun 23, 2009)

So one kid freaks out and tons of furries advocate wide spread child abuse. hmmmm.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

BigPuppy_Stuart said:


> So one kid freaks out and tons of furries advocate wide spread child abuse. hmmmm.


People on the internet have this weird tendency to immediately hate kids and forget what it was like to be one the second they are no longer a kid *shrugs*. I don't get it.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 23, 2009)

oh my god i thought it was funny. anyone who is taking anything in this thread seriously needs to rethink life. >:C


----------



## Carenath (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> People on the internet have this weird tendency to immediately hate kids and forget what it was like to be one the second they are no longer a kid *shrugs*. I don't get it.


Its probably because we grow up.. grow mature.. realise how god-awful we were as kids.. and hate them for reminding us how awful we were at one point...


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

good point


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 23, 2009)

Frightening and quite spastic.o_o; Look at the jasper calendar though XD


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 11, 2009)

*So, do you think your brother is the worst? [merged]*

Well, check this kid out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc&feature=fvst

There is about 3 other videos of this guy, their hilarious, but I feel bad for the kid's brother (The one who is taping these), I can't put up with shit like that at all.

EDIT: I recommend this for the next Link of the Day.

EDIT: The Scenario in the video above is that this kid's parents just cancelled his World of Warcraft subscription, and this guy is a bit upset about it. (The worst case of WoW withdrawal I ever seen.)

EDIT: Stop saying "Planned!" or "Staged!" or "fake!" any other of that bullshit, that really irks me, and we really don't care anyway, so saying that is just pointless.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Planned.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Seen this.

Seen worse.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Yeah, seen it.  See what happens when you don't spank your kids? :roll:

Good gods... if I had ever freaked like that, my father would have taken the belt to my rear until he knocked some sense back into me!  Then probably forbidden me from touching the computer for about 6 months.  Pretty much what that brat needs.

Oh... and what the HELL is he trying to do with the remote. :shock:


----------



## Xenke (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Seen it. Still laugh at the remote part. Kid's a maniac, WoW isn't THAT important. Besides, he can probably get a job at the circus as "the guy who magically loses his clothes in a blanket".

The judgement, she has been passed.


----------



## theLight (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Jack (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

oh... my... god...
that kid needs an exorcism or something! *lmfao!*


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*



Jack said:


> oh... my... god...
> that kid needs an exorcism or something! *lmfao!*



I know right! I watched this 20 times already and I still laugh.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

It was funny at first, then with the magically disappearing clothes and other _things_, looks fake.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oFbGIXd1eg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAymFijzM_I
Better.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Seen it before, but it still scares the shit out of me (while I'm laughing). The other videos lead me to believe that maybe it isn't staged. He certainly needs a good beating for the one where he attacks the truck.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

I thought this was going to be a news story about a brother doing something like running his sibling over. 


I'm still wondering exactly what the hell is up with those vanishing clothes..and why he walked out in his BOXERS. :lol: what sensible kid would do that?!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

It's just like the angry German kid and the MySpace kid, it's all staged.  

And my bro's pretty cool.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

I don't think my brother's the worst, I KNOW he is.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Haha. Spoiled brat is spoiled.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bCs8eu6hAs HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## theLight (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Azure (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

I wanna kick that kid in the balls.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Yeah, because when I get angry, I strip down to my underwear and try to shove a remote up my ass through them.

It's completely staged.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*



AzurePhoenix said:


> I wanna kick that kid in the balls.



I think if you throw a fit like that, the gods automatically remove your balls 'cause you're not worthy of 'em.

... still, go ahead and kick him.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*



Digitalpotato said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bCs8eu6hAs HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!



OMG that was just too fucking funny I hurt my neck laughing. XD


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*

Only child, so this doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*



Digitalpotato said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bCs8eu6hAs HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!



Oh God. I am betting $5 saying that this will turn into another internet meme.


----------



## Surgat (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*



ToeClaws said:


> Yeah, seen it.  See what happens when you don't spank your kids? :roll:
> 
> Good gods... if I had ever freaked like that, my father would have taken the belt to my rear until he knocked some sense back into me!  Then probably forbidden me from touching the computer for about 6 months.  Pretty much what that brat needs.
> 
> Oh... and what the HELL is he trying to do with the remote. :shock:



It's probably staged, but if it isn't, there's something wrong with this kid. Therapy, medication, and things like that would likely yield better results. It might not be the normal response to tantrums, but this doesn't look like a normal case.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*



Surgat said:


> It's probably staged, but if it isn't, there's something wrong with this kid. Therapy, medication, and things like that would likely yield better results. It might not be the normal response to tantrums, but this doesn't look like a normal case.



Arg... no, see that's the problem today; "therapy and medication" are just ways of trying to get a parent to spend money that doesn't need to be spent.  A little corporal punishment and banning the kid's use of social technologies for a while would straighten him out real fast.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 11, 2009)

Merged threads.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 11, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Merged threads.



Oh, I see what you did there


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 11, 2009)

One of the many reasons I support abortion.....


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 11, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> One of the many reasons I support abortion.....



Thank you.


----------



## Surgat (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*



ToeClaws said:


> Arg... no, see that's the problem today; "therapy and medication" are just ways of trying to get a parent to spend money that doesn't need to be spent.



The problem used to be that they beat the crap out of crazy people, thinking they were just insubordinate.

While some medications may be over-prescribed, and some conditions over-diagnosed, the fact is that sometimes people's bad behavior stems from a disorder.  

Based on the other videos of that kid submitted by wafflepwn, however I'm pretty sure that video linked to in the OP was staged.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Digitalpotato* 

 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bCs8eu6hAs HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!_
PHEONIX:"OMG that was just too fucking funny I hurt my neck laughing. XD"
LOVE IT!!!     so thats what your suposed to use a remote for! to aleviate stress!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: So, do you think your brother is the worst?*



ToeClaws said:


> Arg... no, see that's the problem today; "therapy and medication" are just ways of trying to get a parent to spend money that doesn't need to be spent.  A little corporal punishment and banning the kid's use of social technologies for a while would straighten him out real fast.




No, Attachment Therapy. PUt that kid in holding therapy and threaten him with THAT and he'll not throw such a fit, even if it wasn't staged. (Either that's one durable car the kid's smacking in one vid or he's faking it. Why did he not go for the windows?)


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 12, 2009)

damn, is that for real?
that kid needs three things: meds, serious parental discipline and a life. 
my god.

edit:
oi, there's another where the kid with anger issues is playing his father's guitar, the cameraguy tells him he sucks and the kid smashes the guitar against the wall.
if i were their father and he did that to my guitar i'd kick his ass. D: no one touches my guitar. what a waste of a good instrument. even if it's staged it makes me sad that they'd ruin a perfectly nice guitar like that. i got angry and twitchy just watching him destroy it. that kid needs a swift kick to the groin.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 12, 2009)

lol what a twit  i=a


----------



## Gelly (Jul 13, 2009)

You know what gets on my nerves? People who keep repeating the same thing. It doesn't matter if it's staged or not, it's still really entertaining. Agreed? :>


----------



## Hir (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, he has serious issues.

OMG WoW IS MY LIFE DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:<


----------

